# no change is she pregnant



## johny2hats (Oct 2, 2010)

just wondering is ther any weight gane  in rabbits that are pregnant my nz doe is about 3 weeks and there is no change in apearance at all is this normal as this is my first time breeding 
 thanks mat


----------



## imtc (Oct 3, 2010)

it's sometimes hard to tell in rabbits but if it's been three weeks you should be able to feel something.  If you pick her up and gently squeeze her sides feeling around in her abdomin you should feel little "grape" like shapes in there if she is pregnant.  Just be gentle. and I'd recommend giving her a nest box in the next few days regardless "just in case".  Good luck


----------



## johny2hats (Oct 13, 2010)

well its day 31 and no babys or change in aperance the only thing i have noticed is her apitite is bigger


----------



## Bunnylady (Oct 13, 2010)

Has she pulled any fur or been digging in one corner of the cage? Has her personality taken a sudden turn to "don't touch me?" If you give her hay, does she pick up a big handful and carry it around? All of these can be signs of a doe getting ready to kindle, but an inexperienced doe may give you no signs at all. I had one very good mother that did absolutely nothing at all until about 6 hours before she kindled, and then, Katy bar the door, she went to it!

Most of my does kindle on day 32 for some reason. I wouldn't consider her a clean miss until she goes past day 35. If you know how to palpate a doe, you may be able to feel any kits through the abdominal wall (provided she'll let you, of course). Though be warned, I had a Holland Lop doe that I tried to palpate once, and I would have sworn she wasn't pregnant. I gave her a nestbox anyway. Three days later, she gave birth to 6 kits. I can't imagine where she could have been hiding them! That was the first time I have ever had a rabbit laugh at me, and it isn't a pretty sound (joke)!

 If a doe is carrying a good sized litter, she will develop a little bit of a "tummy," most visible when she puts her paws up on the cage wire and stretches up. If a doe is only carrying a few kits, her shape may not change enough to notice. Remember, these are prey animals, they have to be able to run even when "heavily" pregnant. Good luck, I hope she's cookin' some buns for ya!


----------



## johny2hats (Oct 14, 2010)

thanks for the help i have got my fingers crossed and a box in there


----------



## johny2hats (Oct 15, 2010)

day 35 still no babys


----------



## PattySh (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry to say that I don't think there's any babies coming. I'd go ahead and rebreed her if you want kits.


----------



## johny2hats (Oct 15, 2010)

goin on holiday on dec 11 for a month so will not breed her untill i get back will this be ok to leave her without breeding or is it better to breed them all the time
                 regards mat


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 17, 2010)

It is always best to give them a break between litters anyway, so go ahead and wait. It can dramatically shorten a rabbits lifespan if she is bred all of the time.


----------

